# Shearing Sheep



## Akrue (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi! I live in Miami Florida and have 2 show sheep. It’s really hot here (Like 92 degrees daily) so how often would I shear them? My fair is in March but I would like to keep them sheared, so how often is to much?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2019)

I have hair sheep and don't show. I have no idea about how often to shear your sheep, but wanted to welcome you to the forum. I would say to use your best judgement. Although Florida is warm, ok-down right hot! there is some cold in the winter and you might hold off on shearing during the cold (1 or 2 days LOL)


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 14, 2019)

Welcome.

All my sheep are wool sheep (as is the norm over here....Wales).  Our temperatures rarely reach 90, and, if so, it's usually in July. We try to get our sheep sheared by the beginning of July. Our winters are not cold by some folks standards, but we do get a lot of frosts and periods of being 'snowed in'.

Most lambs have not been traditionally shorn in July, but recent evidence shows that they grow quicker if they are shorn in July/August time (after birth between mid March and end of April). We don't do this as yet, but it may become the norm in the future.

Sheep have to be dry to be shorn, and best to avoid a period where weather is forecast to be cold. 

I don't know how cold your winters are, but, over here, shearing wouldn't take place beyond the start of September, and wouldn't ever happen as early as March.

So, short answer to your question is, what temperatures and how much precipitation is forecast? Also what breed of sheep are they as some breeds are much less cold-susceptible than others?


----------



## Akrue (Oct 14, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Welcome.
> 
> All my sheep are wool sheep (as is the norm over here....Wales).  Our temperatures rarely reach 90, and, if so, it's usually in July. We try to get our sheep sheared by the beginning of July. Our winters are not cold by some folks standards, but we do get a lot of frosts and periods of being 'snowed in'.
> 
> ...










I have 2 Hampshires and they need to be sheared for the show anyways. It reaches at least 90 everyday and winter (maybe a week) only gloves down to like 60 _maybe 50 _at night but during the day it goes up to like 80. I also have blankets for them. I’d like to keep them sheared at all times but don’t want to shear too much.


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 14, 2019)

Akrue said:


> It reaches at least 90 everyday and winter (maybe a week) only gloves down to like 60 _maybe 50 _at night but during the day it goes up to like 80


Shear them as often as you like.....and they won't be needing those blankets.

My flock have to cope with temps. down occasionally  to 0 in the winter at night, so need their fleeces. Mountain sheep cope quite well with temperatures below this.


----------

